# Advice on Components



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am looking for any and all help on picking out the right components as a starting point in my reloading career. I am reloading for a Sako Finnlight 308.

I have looked at a "cheap" route and an "expensive" route. Obviously, I'm reloading for accuracy #1 and costs #2. I'm just not sure if the cost for the higher components makes up for it in accuracy or not.

Here is what I've been looking at:
Remington brass vs Lapua brass
150gr Nossler BT vs 150gr Barnes Tipped TSX

I already have CCI #200 large primers.
The only powder that has been suggested to me at this point is IMR 4350.

I want to start out with ONLY 1 brand of each component and play around with that until I get more familiar with the reloading process.

Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

first off get the right brass. Lapua is what you want. They are much more uniform and consistent than any of the others. They may cost more, but they last longer if you take care of them.

I've been using Varget in my 308 for a few years now and it does an excellent job. The powder has probably the lowest temperature fluctuation out of all the powders available.

As far as bullets, that's up to what you're target is. Barns are good bullets but they're also expensive. Pick the one that suits your needs. If it's deer then get something with weight retention like the barns.

Nosler BT's are good bullets, but they fragment pretty quickly.

Bergers are good bullets also, but their VLD bullets have to be seated into the lands and most rifles can't fit the round in the mag if it's seated long. They make them in Target and hunting, they make a very decent bullet though.

If you're looking at accuracy, try some of the high BC and high SD bullets out there.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Remington brass vs Lapua brass


I doubt you any of us can shoot good enough to tell the difference between Blackhills Match and Lapua. You will have to buy Blackhills ammo and shoot it up, but you can do that for the price of Lapua brass.



> 150gr Nossler BT vs 150gr Barnes Tipped TSX


It depends on if your hunting deer or elk. I have good luck with 165 gr Ballistic Tip in my 300 Win Mag. In my 308 I use SMK for target and coyote, 165 SGK for deer, and 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars for anything beyond 800 yards. I find that the 165 and 175 SMK loose stability at about 900 yards.



> I already have CCI #200 large primers.


They are ok, but Federal Match are only a couple bucks more per thousand.



> The only powder that has been suggested to me at this point is IMR 4350.


I have tried, IMR4350, H4831, H414, W760, R15, Varget, and Bighorn TAC. My best accuracy comes with Bighorn TAC with 165 gr bullets. My best accuracy has been with Varget with the 155 gr bullets. I have used few powders with the 155 gr bullets and need to test TAC with moderate to max loads.

Get a steel press. Don't get a turret press, or an open C press, get a closed press like the RCBS Rockchucker or something like it. Purchase a reloading kit and save money over buying single components.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I should mention, I'm looking for a deer/coyote cartridge.

Thanks for the info so far!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

IF your not shooting past 800 yards buy some 165 gr Sierra Game Kings, some Bighorn TAC, some Federal Match primers and go start laying them down. Start your brass collection with a few boxes of Blackhills Match and use them up on coyote.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree the BH match is good brass.

xdeano


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Just my $ .02 but for someone just starting out Handloading I would stay away from Barnes X Bullets. I have a buddy that refuses to shoot anything else but he is constantly complaining that every time he buys a new lot number of Barnes TSX Bullets Barnes has changed something with the bullets as he has to work his load up all over again to get the same accuracy and velocity.

All the bullets mentioned are good. Me, I am partial to Nosler Ballistic Tips. I have used them for years, always obtained good accuracy with them and their performance on Game has never let me down.

As per Powders there are lots of powders that work well in the .308, but I am not sure if 4350 is one of them.

Good luck with your project. As per loading presses, I picked up a RCBS Rockchucker at a Pawn Shop for about $ .25 on the dollar and have never regretted that decision. When I bought it there was parts missing and I phoned RCBS and they sent me the parts I needed free of charge.

Larry


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Lapua brass is good very good brass. I normally shoot Winchester brass. Powder I use varget. It is harder to get but works very well. I have used tac also but it does seem to be very sensitive to heat swings. I have been using Win Large Rifle but recently moved to CCI Large Rifle BR primers. I made the switch because I have so many of them it is not funny. They do shoot better but really I only am able to tell that at longer ranges. Bullets any of the better bullets may shoot from your rifle well. Berger bullets have a good rep in match shooting and hunting. Quite a few rifles will shoot them great when they jump even quite a bit. This is not all but plenty of them. You have to be the one that picks the bullets. If you are more for punching paper or hunting the bullet makes a big difference. I have been shooting 175gr SMK from my 308 with good luck. Not ideal for hunting but they do get the job done if you do your part. 
Factory match ammo is a good way to start but what fun is that? Reloading is part of the fun or is it insanity? Oh the eternal quest for the one diameter hole quest has begun.

Chuck Norris shot the sheriff, but he round house kicked the deputy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup start the brass colleting by shooting up store bought brass. You have to size the brand new stuff any how so use the trigger time with the store bought stuff. 
I am also a strong beliver in Serria Game King Bullets I use the 85gr HPBT in my 243 and the 165gr HPBT in my 308. the powder I use is IMR 4064 in the 308 but I also use it in the 220 swift. 
I try to not have a single use smokeless powder on hand. I found that IMR 3031 works real well with 150gr bullets in the 308 and 30 30 as well.
 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I get my .308 brass by shooting Black Hills match ammo, 168 grn Sierra HP Match Kings.

My reloads are either the 168 SMK's or 165 grn Ballistic Tips, Varget, and fed Match primers. One of these days I'm going to load up some of those 155 Scenars and take her out to 1000 yards. The Barnes are a bit expensive, I'd load them for elk, but don't think they are needed for deer or yotes.

Rockchucker press is also what I would recommend. I use Redding comp. dies. I'm an anal SOB so I trickle charge and weigh every round.

Good luck, it's addicting. 

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

For match loads my 308 gets nothing but Lapua brass, 155 Sierra Palmas, Varget (if you can find it other than 1 lbers), and BR 2s. I push them pretty hard ( 3000ish out of a 24 inch) and my Lapua brass is holding up quite nicely. I have 8 firings on some of it and they are still good to go.

Hunting loads in my 308 get Fed brass (don't mind loosing them), 130 TTSX, Varget and BR 2.

I don't mind spending money on componets.

BTW huntin1 I'm ready for that Slavage vs. FN A3 shoot. Looser buys the :beer:


----------



## CHERRY CREEK CHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

your 308 will shoot most bullets with hunting accuracy.Sierra bullets are my favorites .The SP BT seems to be the most accurate for my rifles.Unless your into competition shooting i would talk to the ballistics people that manufature the bullets of your choice and get the reloading data that meets your shooting expectations.Powder for the heavier bullets are IMR 4831 and 4350.Case choice Should be one manuf rem win norma fed ,they all will get you hunting accuracy.Experimenting with various bullets and loads is fun and rewarding.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Most popular powders for the 308 is by far Varget and RL-15.....grab any bullet you like, those two powders will shoot it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, after doing some more research it appears Varget is the "norm" when it comes to loading a 308. I will start out using some Fed brass as that is what I've accrued since buying the rifle. I got a box of CCI 200 Large primers, I should have went with the BR or Fed Match it looks like, but didn't know any better at the time. As far as a bullet goes, I'll decide that when I actually get some equipment purchased (hopefully in the near future).

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nosler recently came out with 260 Rem. brass. I need to order some to try it out. I am guessing it will be better than the Remington brass. Anyone have experience with the Nosler brass?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Adam, I've used CCI primers in the past,they are good too.When I buy primers, if I can't find the Fed.Match,I get the CCI. Just make sure that you check your ammo after switching primers to make sure that POI is the same.

Longshot, never tried the Nosler brass, but have heard that it is OK.

huntin1


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Longshot said:


> Nosler recently came out with 260 Rem. brass. I need to order some to try it out. I am guessing it will be better than the Remington brass. Anyone have experience with the Nosler brass?


Depending on caliber the Nosler brass is either made by Norma or Lapua. Not bad brass. Tried 2 diffrent lots in 22.250, First lot wasnt any better than Rem or WW. 2nd was pretty good, still got em , up to 9 reloads so far on each lot and is holding up real well.

Swifty


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> Longshot, never tried the Nosler brass, but have heard that it is OK.
> huntin1





Swifty56 said:


> Depending on caliber the Nosler brass is either made by Norma or Lapua. Not bad brass. Tried 2 diffrent lots in 22.250, First lot wasnt any better than Rem or WW. 2nd was pretty good, still got em , up to 9 reloads so far on each lot and is holding up real well.Swifty


That really doesn't sound like it's worth the price. They sure are proud of the stuff. The Nosler is $49 per 50 vs. the same price for 100 Remington brass. I guess it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Longshot,
Just pick up some of Lapua's new 308 brass with the smaller primer pockets and neck them down to 6.5. You might have to cut the necks to get the donuts out, but you''ll end up with good brass. Just a suggestion.

xdeano


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Longshot said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot, never tried the Nosler brass, but have heard that it is OK.
> ...


Seeings how the primer pockets are already trued,flash holes deburred and trued,necks chamfered in and out, and weight sorted means all the work is done for you. 
Lapua doesnt make 260 rem, and yes you could pay 70 cents apiece for 308 lapua and go through all the work to neck em down.
Or you could order Norma brass at 103 bucks a 100 since they dont sell norma in 50 lots. Or go ahead and order a 100 lot of remmy and do all the work. 
Either way ya go, if you only get 50 or 60 out of the remmy that is matched in weight and length then you have paid just as much for that 50 or 60 as you did for the norma or nosler, and didnt get the work done for you.
For hunting or dogging brass remmy or win is just fine, but if I want a quality case for the bench thats going to last then its Nosler, Norma, or Lapua depending on caliber.
And Yes, the Nosler 260 brass is made by Norma, same cost, just diffrent headstamp.And if you think thier brass is highly thought of, try thier Custom Comp Ammo in 260, 45 bucks a 20.

Swifty


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

You are shooting a Sako hunting rifle, not a target rifle.
My .02 - don't get all wound up in the minutiae of reloading as if you are in a benchrest or highpower competition.
None of the advice above is bad. A lot of it, though, is unnecessary; you can produce reliable sub-moa ammo without doing most of what has been suggested. 
I use whatever commercial brass I have. I do not sort it. I have never, in the many years that I have been reloading, cleaned a primer pocket, nor weighed a case. For my .30-06 loads, I use plain Jane Remington 165 grain PSP bullets and 54 grains of any of the 4350s and whatever primer. If I take my time, that load will shoot under an inch from either my .30-06 rifles. 
The same is true for other calibers = the .223 - I use Winchester brass (because I bought a factory case of primed brass - I'm a lazy reloader ; not for any other reason.) I load it as it comes from the case, no prep. For general use I shoot 52 grain Sierras as well as 77 grainers. The 52s on top of 25 grains or so of RL15 will shoot 1/2" at 100 yards from my iron sighted AR.
The point is that accurate ammo can be made without a lot of fuss. If you like the fuss, more power to you.
Pete


----------

